# New Product called Vapple



## wetwillie (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought Vapple apple and persimmon flavor last week in Douglas, Ga. No gimmick here, I have doubled my trail cam picks and could have nailed a 120 inch buck that came downwind using this stuff from the stand. The aroma smells so good that I even wanted to taste it. The price is right as well.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Oct 2, 2013)

Where did you buy it from in Douglas?


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Oct 2, 2013)

Seems like a gimmick to me with this being your only post ever? Just sits funny


----------



## cuda67bnl (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## ghost8026 (Oct 2, 2013)

Lets see some pics?


----------



## Tanicon (Oct 2, 2013)

Might work if you sprayed BFO on it.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 2, 2013)

I have heard from a couple of fellas round here that say it works...  One is a fine fella and kills the bigguns.  Not a plug for it, just saying..


----------



## hound dog (Oct 2, 2013)

Must be of staff. Just saying.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2013)

Let me preface this with I am not affiliated with Vapple.
Next, I've never heard of it. What is it?


----------



## hound dog (Oct 2, 2013)

4HAND said:


> Let me preface this with I am not affiliated with Vapple.
> Next, I've never heard of it. What is it?



I google it. http://vappleproducts.com/

First time hearing of it too.


----------



## Tracker1 (Oct 2, 2013)

But will it work on rage broad heads?


----------



## wetwillie (Oct 2, 2013)

Satilla River Outdoors in Douglas, Ga. This is my second time posting and I am not affiliated with Vapple but Kelvin Wilcox is a good friend of mine. If you knew him you would know that he hasn't spent time and money on a gimmick. A Godly man as well if that matters to some.


----------



## C Cape (Oct 2, 2013)

We sell it at Satilla River Outdoors in Douglas and I will tell you that it works. I have killed a doe using it with a buddy of mine has killed two using it. 

We mix the powder in with corn and have doubled the amount of trail camera pics we have gotten compared to just using corn. 

I use the windchecker bottle while in the tree and the spray on my boots walking in. Have had does scraping back pine straw trying to find where the scent is coming from.

I have no affiliation with Vapple but it has worked for me. We have also sold a good bit of it at the store with positive comments from customers after using. Check out the video on the main page of the website as it's what made me try it out.


----------



## dmedd (Oct 2, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Must be of staff. Just saying.



Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 2, 2013)

dmedd said:


> Don't knock it until you try it.



O im not that guy I'm knocking nothing.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info hound dog.

A buddy of mine swears by "Nose Jammer". An aerosol spray that smells to me kind of like vanilla. I've never used it.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks For the info


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 3, 2013)

I have some and a week off!!!  Gonna give it a try.  Cant hurt, not killing anything anyway!


----------



## DaddyOh (Oct 19, 2013)

I saw an ad for Vapple in GON Magazine. Went to website and thought it was worth a try.  I sprayed on my boots and clothes, then sprayed it every 3-5 steps while walking (I use BFO the same way). I mixed some in my corn a few days before. While in the stand this morning I sprayed the powder in the air every 10-15 minutes.
After about two hours in the stand I six point walked right up to my stand with his nose to the ground the entire time.  He never looked up and never caught my scent.  I've hunted this spot for two years and every deer I've killed has acted suspicious of my scent, and I use BFO religiously.  This deer never even attempted to sniff me out.
My son and I have the same deer showing up on both of our trail cams. One day after mixing Vapple (apple scent) with the corn a huge 10 point appeared on my son's cam.

This was my first experience, but it was very positive. For under $30 I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## wetwillie (Oct 19, 2013)

Money back guarantee on the Vapple products also. There facebook page has nothing but good reviews from people.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 20, 2013)

I used it last week. Nothing to say it does or does not work.  I did get busted one evening, deer was upwind, I never saw it.  Don't know what happened???  I did see deer almost each sitting but, never had one come in or do anything that would lead me to believe it helped or hurt.  Ill just stick with hunting...


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 20, 2013)

Their probably mixing BFO with it. 
Reckon you can put apple or grape juice in a spray bottle and do the same thing ?


----------



## Old Bart (Oct 20, 2013)

[/COLOR]





DaddyOh said:


> I saw an ad for Vapple in GON Magazine. Went to website and thought it was worth a try.  I sprayed on my boots and clothes, then sprayed it every 3-5 steps while walking (I use BFO the same way). I mixed some in my corn a few days before. While in the stand this morning I sprayed the powder in the air every 10-15 minutes.
> After about two hours in the stand I six point walked right up to my stand with his nose to the ground the entire time.  He never looked up and never caught my scent.  I've hunted this spot for two years and every deer I've killed has acted suspicious of my scent, and I use BFO religiously.  This deer never even attempted to sniff me out.
> My son and I have the same deer showing up on both of our trail cams. One day after mixing Vapple (apple scent) with the corn a huge 10 point appeared on my son's cam.
> 
> This was my first experience, but it was very positive. For under $30 I figured it was worth a try.



The deer most likely attributed the scent of this Vapple with the corn feed. I could see how it works but if this is the way it's meant to be used I would call it Liquid Baiting. Each to his own.


----------



## jharrell (Oct 21, 2013)

I am a skeptic on most everything that you see when it comes to hunting but you never know til you try it. I bought some and used it this past weekend. Had deer come in and eat on the CORN.... yes I said CORN that had the Vapple on it opposed to some that did not. Stayed there for 45 minutes until it was all gone in that spot then went to the CORN that was not treated. Don't knock it til you try it! Never fails on GON Forum that the baiting this has to come up. Definitely to each there own.


----------



## richardh8700 (Oct 21, 2013)

Been using it for two weeks now, no shooters have come in but seeing a pile of deer in emanual co. Good results in front of the cams


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 22, 2013)

Whew. At first I thought this was like a 'vajazzle.' 

And if you don't know  what that is, DO NOT GOOGLE IT AT WORK!!!


----------



## trubluau (Oct 22, 2013)

Grey Man said:


> Whew. At first I thought this was like a 'vajazzle.'
> 
> And if you don't know  what that is, DO NOT GOOGLE IT AT WORK!!!



OK be honest, How many of you just googled "vajazzle"


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 22, 2013)

trubluau said:


> OK be honest, How many of you just googled "vajazzle"


 
Had to - Grey Man made me.


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 22, 2013)

My wife told me what it was when I saw it on a sign in a Decatur. Still can't believe people do that....


----------



## swampbuck65 (Oct 23, 2013)

I bought some in Douglas as well.  mixed the powder in the corn and used the windicator bottle. I could see where the deer associate the smell or taste with the corn.  but I can tell ya that I hadn't been to the property in two weeks and hadn't had any powder out for a while... sitting there in the stand I had a doe crossing behind me and was gonna cross downwind so I started hitting the windicator. when she hit the smell she stopped for just a second and walked straight in to where I had the powder before. 



_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------

